# Vodafone ADSL Problems



## compaid (May 25, 2012)

I used to be on Tele2 (Vodafone) for ADSL etc. Vodafone agent calls to advise that I need to switch to new Vodafone router as TELE2 no longer exists. I agreed and when new router arrived it would not work longer than 2 hours without a power reset. I struggled for days and called Vodafone support who advised that the dongle will work when ADSL is down. Power resets pursisted for more days.

After another 2 weeks I insisted on a new router which when delievered still was no good with frequent dropouts. In the end and over 100 resets I cancelled the contract. in writing, 2 faxes and requested a letter from them with a reference to the faults. They then sent me a letter with a fault ref that I inisted on regarding the fault and that Vodafone cannot fix the problem. 

I received a small invoice which I paid for residual calls. I then cancelled the direct debit. Two months later a demand (not a factura arrives for 92 euros. I sent a letter plus all my previous incidents to them to say that the system never worked, contract is cancelled and I owe them nothing. One week later a demand arrives plus a referal to a credit collection agency plus letter from Equifax.

At this point I went to the Town hall to register a complaint with the Oficia de Consumidor. they completed the form and sent it to Vodafone who must respond within 9 days.

There is no way Vodafone can supply a poxy router, no service then insist its my fault. They had 2 months payments in good faith until I cancelled. They agreed that they could not find a solution but the accounting department even when advised ignore the faults. They have broke the contract of service not me. I will not pay this fee. Vodafone are a disgrace. It’s an Huawei EchoLife HG553 router and its got known problems. Vodafone have no alternative router and it stops working at random requiring power resets. They even refused to put me back on the Tele2 router that worked. Vodafone also reset the IP addresses overnight so you have problems because the router will not allocate you a new IP address on the DHCP. Router is totally screwed and Vodafone are trying to demand money for a service never provided.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

El viva espana 
I have a pay as you go mobile i have to ring customer service every week to get my internet connected so i pay only 50c a day unlimited otherwise they charge me 68c per connection when i said its ludicrus you have my name number do it automatically they cannot if i forget they bill me oer connection and it was them who told me to have it,
Like i say thats spain for you and ill not mention talk talk their a nightmare to deal with


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

There have been numerous comments on forums about Vodaphone ADSL being crap, and their customer service is supposed to be even more crap.

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## compaid (May 25, 2012)

*Latest of saga*



tonyinspain said:


> El viva espana
> I have a pay as you go mobile i have to ring customer service every week to get my internet connected so i pay only 50c a day unlimited otherwise they charge me 68c per connection when i said its ludicrus you have my name number do it automatically they cannot if i forget they bill me oer connection and it was them who told me to have it,
> Like i say thats spain for you and ill not mention talk talk their a nightmare to deal with


Had a call from a person at ISGF a debt agency to demand the 92 euros or he goes to court and another 750 euro costs. I told him yet again that Vodafone cannot charge for an ADSL service that never worked. He then said that the fault ref I had given to him was cleared. I then asked him what that meant and he had no answer. Vodafone obviously cleared the fault as we had agreed to go our seperate ways. I then told him that I have moved the matter over the the oficina to consumidores as the dispute is now with them. Vodafone broke the contract not me. Unfortunatelly dealing with an agent so expect the summons in next couple of days. Vodafone of course have never replied.


----------



## udo (Nov 25, 2012)

Unfortunately I have to agree with tonyinspain and Stravinsky.
I transferred from Telefonica (now Movistar) to Vodafone ADSL because they offered a good deal. Bad, bad, bad mistake! Now I am stuck with them for another year or so. 
I lose the signal *at least* once a day and then I need to reboot and wait until the signal is re-established, which takes a few minutes. I have a weekly radio program which I send with Skype from the computer. In the past 4 weeks I lost the signal twice, which then of course ended my program.
Customerservice? *What* customerservice???


----------



## compaid (May 25, 2012)

*How to deal with Vodafone bad ADSL*

I finally got agreement via the Spanish Telecomms dept in Alicante where I only paid for the tel calls made and left the contract. Suggest you send a registered letter to vodafone insisting that they provide a different router model because they cannot provide 24 hour continuous service and therefore breaking their contract and request a fault ref number. Also talk to the oficia de consumadoria at town hall.


----------

